# sig p6/225



## gunflask (Dec 28, 2007)

does anyone have any experience with this pistol? thanks


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2007)

gunflask said:


> does anyone have any experience with this pistol? thanks


Yup. I love mine. It has noticeable holster wear, but is mechanically like new.

One of the best things about getting a used SIG is that Sig will service it for $129. For that, they:

• Detail strip entire firearm, inspecting critical components
• Replace most commonly worn springs
• Install new night sights
• Lubricate, reassemble, and function check
• Return in factory lockable box (if needed)
• P230/P232 models excluded

I haven't bothered to take advantage of this, simply because mine works so well as is. I probably should -- it seems like a heck of a deal, when you consider you get night sights.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had a P6 for about six months, but I've only put about 500 rounds through it. There has not been a single malfunction of any type so far, using Blazer, S&B, and WWB. I've read where some people have problems with HP's, but mine shoots Remington +p Golden Sabres just fine. My pistol is kept loaded with the GS' at all times, serving as a far side of the house stash gun.

I've been impressed at how accurate it is. The SA trigger pull is light and fairly crisp, which I'm sure aids in accuracy. The DA trigger pull is over 12 pounds (my gauge only goes to 12), but it isn't hard at all, and is about what one would expect for a service-type of sidearm. Takedown is also easy, and has the potential advantage of not having to pull the trigger in order to strip. The sights are of the plain-Jane variety, with no dots at all.

Overall, it's a fine pistol, even more so when one considers you can get one for under $300. I can't think of any new 9mm pistols for under $300 that would equal the P6's reliability and accuracy. The P6/225 would make a great range or HD gun for someone on a budget. However, I would not recommend it for someone who wants to carry concealed. It is too large for both it's caliber and capacity to make an efficient ccw, but then again, it was not designed for this in the first place.

hth,
PhilR.


----------

